# Looking for great expat communities



## AMRangel (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello all! I am new to the forum and look forward to some helpful responses ? My husband and I are considering moving to Mexico. My husband is from Morelia and I love central Mexico! We would both love a city/ town with a strong expat community. San Miguel, Patzcuaro, and Morelia are high on the list and I would love some help with deciding a better fit for us. We both love the old colonial cities. We are both active, social, and love the outdoors. Thank so much!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Rather than me list them, I'll offer this....

https://www.mexperience.com/lifestyle/retire-in-mexico/locations-for-retirement/


----------



## AMRangel (Feb 18, 2017)

Great link! Thank you


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RickS said:


> Rather than me list them, I'll offer this....
> 
> https://www.mexperience.com/lifestyle/retire-in-mexico/locations-for-retirement/


This link could almost be a sticky on this forum since it addresses so many of the things people come here and ask regularly.


----------



## CasaColibri (Jul 5, 2017)

Check out Zacatecas or Guanajuato, both beautiful colonial cities


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

CasaColibri said:


> Check out Zacatecas or Guanajuato, both beautiful colonial cities


But neither of which have a strong expat community as the OP suggested they wanted.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

For a really large expat community, I'd suggest the Lake Chapala area and its many towns around the lake, each offering different flavors. Mild climate and lots of choices in activities.

It also has the advantage of being near Guadalaja with its international airport, excellent medical care and source of just about anything you might need.

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AMRangel said:


> Hello all! I am new to the forum and look forward to some helpful responses ? My husband and I are considering moving to Mexico. My husband is from Morelia and I love central Mexico! We would both love a city/ town with a strong expat community. San Miguel, Patzcuaro, and Morelia are high on the list and I would love some help with deciding a better fit for us. We both love the old colonial cities. We are both active, social, and love the outdoors. Thank so much!


"... a strong Expat community." I´ve only been to some places that I even noticed more that zero Expats while there.

Here is my list where Expats are because of seeing at least 12 or more per day:

San Miguel de Allende
Puerto Vallarta
Lake Chapala, Jalisco
Guanajuato
Playa del Carmen
Cancun
Baja California
Merida
Mazatlán
Pátzcuaro

I was in Moreila for several nights 2X and didn´t see any Expats.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> "... a strong Expat community." I´ve only been to some places that I even noticed more that zero Expats while there.
> 
> Here is my list where Expats are because of seeing at least 12 or more per day:
> 
> ...


Most of the small beach towns on the west coast have expat communities. While the numbers may not be large in an absolute sense, the towns are small and the expats stand out. I am thinking of places like Barra de Navidad, La Manzanilla, Melaque, Chacala, maybe Bucerias and Sayulita, but these last two are really part of the extended Puerto Vallarta area.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> "... a strong Expat community." I´ve only been to some places that I even noticed more that zero Expats while there.
> 
> Here is my list where Expats are because of seeing at least 12 or more per day:
> 
> ...


Guanajuato would be the weak sister on that list. The percentage of expats there (about .2% of population) is far lower than in any of the other places you listed.
Maybe you were there on a day of some expat event in the centro or something.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bear in mind that just because someone is from the same country or speaks the same language as you does not mean that you will have anything in common with them or even like them. It is nice to meet other Americans every now and then but in a very strong expat community very few people make any attempt to learn to speak Spanish. It seems they try to Americanize the community to the point that it loses the the natural charm of Mexico. Prices and crime are usually higher in such places also as thieves follow the money. Having lived here for years now I prefer to live in our small village and really don't miss the crowds I once lived in. We travel enough to see other expats but feel secure in our home and walking the streets at night.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

^ A lot of people want/need that security blanket, Zorro. And are at an age where activities that are social and undemanding fit their needs exactly. That is not me, and sounds like not you, but it does seem to work for many.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> ^ A lot of people want/need that security blanket, Zorro. And are at an age where activities that are social and undemanding fit their needs exactly. That is not me, and sounds like not you, but it does seem to work for many.


Understood but that security blanket soon loses it's charm when they walk by and drop their dog poop in the bottom of your empty trash can to be crushed by my garbage or removed by myself. I actually saw my neighbor walk out and drop her wine bottle in my trash can because she was too cheap to go buy her own, she used plastic bags left by the street. I can't imagine this type of arrogance. Mexican people would never dream of doing this type of thing. Had I ever caught the poop dropper he would have been wearing it home. 

I respect the idea of wanting to be near others who share the same language but take your time to visit the area a lot before you choose a place.


----------

